#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  How many SQL statements are used in database?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

SQL is a standard programming language which is designed specifically for storing and managing the data
in the relational database management system using all kinds of data operations.


Can someone explain me how many SQL statements are used in database?

----------


## Shana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> SQL is a standard programming language which is designed specifically for storing and managing the data
> in the relational database management system using all kinds of data operations.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain me how many SQL statements are used in database?


Listing down the SQL commands can take a long time. There're too many. For more details on the topic, go https://www.tutorialspoint.com/mysql/mysql_tutorial.pdf

----------


## Bhavya

> Listing down the SQL commands can take a long time. There're too many. For more details on the topic, go https://www.tutorialspoint.com/mysql/mysql_tutorial.pdf


Thank you for sharing this explanatory article here,It's really helpful.

----------

